# DTH plz hlp



## rohanz (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey guyz culd u hlp me buyin a dth plz tell which one is the best airtel tata sky dish tv 
plz reply fast


----------



## azzu (Sep 18, 2010)

M using Dish tv from year and half and Pretty satified with it ,,
Btw : once used Big tv for a week .. totally sucked .. Sluggish channel change speed ..


----------



## rohanz (Sep 18, 2010)

howz d price and all for that..??


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2010)

yaah tata sky also have very sluggish interface...really annoyed...quality is great...using for last 2 years


----------



## rohanz (Sep 18, 2010)

how abt airtel


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 18, 2010)

Best video and picture quality-->Airtel
Dumbest-->BigTV
Overall-->Tata Sky

Well,I use BigTV and Tata Sky and i feel that picture quality is better in BigTV but interface is better in Tata Sky but Tata's interface also sucks a little.

I don't know about Airtel so search for it's reviews....But something between Tata Sky and Airtel in my opinion...


----------



## rohanz (Sep 18, 2010)

thanx guyz any other suggestions..


----------



## pauldmps (Sep 18, 2010)

I won't recommend Tata Sky to anyone. Its too costly. Their way of charging subscribers for every service is pretty unjustified. They even charge fo free channels. It is ridiculous. 

No one seems to talk about Videocon. It seems to be the cheapest at the moment.


----------



## IronCruz (Sep 18, 2010)

Airtel Digital TV all the way!
Using from one year. Excellent picture quality, nice sound too. Good packages. 
One more suggestion go for HD!


----------



## rohanz (Sep 18, 2010)

ohh i am in a dillema


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 18, 2010)

PaiGirish said:


> Airtel Digital TV all the way!
> Using from one year. Excellent picture quality, nice sound too. Good packages.
> One more suggestion go for HD!


+1......    go for airtel as i think and know......I dont know much of HD though...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 28, 2010)

The other day I was going through the Airtel DTH website and I saw they were promoting HD. Can someone post more details on this? Like the subscription rates, which channels they give in HD, etc?


----------

